# Easy to make chicken meals



## Butterz (Apr 3, 2006)

does anyone have any good easy to make chicken meals?  im just looking for fast and easy meals to make.  thanks.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 3, 2006)

I make a casserole that my boys love. I'm not sure on the exact oz. of the cans, but, they are the normal sized cans.
cook about a pound of chicken, boiled, grilled, etc.. chop after cooking.
Mix in one 13 oz can of cream of mushroom soup, one 10 oz can rotel tomatoes and some chopped onion.
crush cheese doritos in the bottom of a baking dish. Spread chicken mix onto doritos. Top with shredded cheddar cheese. Bake at 350 until cheese is melted.


----------



## Alix (Apr 3, 2006)

Sweet and Tangy Chicken

6 boneless thighs
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup salsa
1/2 cup ketchup

Mix the sugar, salsa and ketchup and pour over the thighs. Bake at 350 for 40 minutes or so. Serve with rice.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 3, 2006)

fastest and easiest is to season it and then broil it

chicken and rice is also easy:
mix a can o' Cream of Campbell (your fave) with at least an equal measure of milk, pour a little into the bottom of a 9 x 13 pan.
pour a cup of uncooked rice over that
Lay raw chicken parts (breast, thigh, whatevah) next, seasoned of course
pour remaining soup/milk mix over the top
cover with foil and bake at 350/375 for at least 45 minutes
take foil off, see how the chicken's doing, and cook a  little longer if you need to.


----------



## Toots (Apr 3, 2006)

Feta Chicken

2 -4 chicken breasts, pounded thin
feta cheese
fresh basil leaves
2 T butter
bread crumbs

Preheat oven to 375.  Place a chunk of feta on a chicken breast, cover with the basil leaf and roll it up (secure with a tooth pick).  Roll the breast in bread crumbs and place in a baking dish.  When all of the breasts have been prepared, melt the butter and drizzle ontop of each breast.

Bake at 375 for 30 minutes or until the breasts are done.

I serve this with a greek salad and rice pilaf - its a quick and easy dinner.


----------



## marmar (Apr 3, 2006)

Crumbed Chicken
serves 2
1/2 lb chicken breasts, cut into same sized strips
4-8    whole wheat crackers (depends on size of strips and crackers)
1       lemon or orange
         zest from above mentioned fruit
2      garlic, minced
1      tablespoon dijon mustard
1/2   teaspoon soy sauce
wax paper (optional, makes clean up easier)

In a small bowl (cup or so), mix the juice from half of the fruit, mustard, and soy sauce. (It should be thick.)

In a plastic bag with hands or a rolling pin crush crackers into crumbs. In a pan lined with wax paper mix together crumbs, cirtus zest, and garlic.

Dredge chicken strips in liquid, and then pat in crumb mixture to coat and place on a lightly oiled baking sheet. 

Bake at 350 minutes for 10 minutes, flip chicken, and continue baking about 10-15 minutes or until chicken is fully cooked. (I don't have the time written down, I just cut a piece to check.)

I usually have it with vegetables of some sort and a salad.


----------



## maggie2 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Chicken Stir Fry*

This is quick and easy and tastes great. You can serve it with rice or noodles for a complete meal.

3 boneless, skinless chicken breasts sliced thinly
1 tbsp. vegetable oil
1 cup sliced onion
1 cup sliced celery
1 cup sliced carrots
2 cups broccoli florets
1 cup sliced mushrooms
1/2 cup frozen peas
1 tbsp. soy sauce
1 tbsp. teriaki sauce
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper

Heat oil in a large wok or frying pan. Cook chicken strips for about 6 to 7 minutes or until they are slightly browned. Add all veggies but mushrooms and peas. Cook on medium-high heat, stirring frequently until veggies are just tender-crisp. Add remaining ingredients and continuing to stir, cook for another 4 to 5 minutes. Makes 5 good sized servings.


----------



## mish (Apr 6, 2006)

*Chicken Parmigiana*

2 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
Italian dried bread crumbs
1 egg, beaten
3/4 (16 oz.) jar spaghetti sauce (or homemade)
2 oz. shredded mozzarella cheese
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Dip chicken into egg, then the bread crumbs. Place chicken on a lightly greased cookie sheet and bake for 40 minutes. Pour 1/2 of the spaghetti sauce into a 9x13 baking dish. Add the chicken and pour on the remaining sauce. Sprinkle mozzarella and Parmesan cheeses on top and bake in the oven about 20 minutes.

Serve with pasta, salad and garlic bread.

************ 

*Chicken Scaloppini with Lemon Basil*

4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts 
salt and pepper, to taste 
butter or margarine 
olive oil 
1/2 cup dry white wine
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
1/2 cup heavy cream
1/3 cup lemon basil 
1/2 teaspoon fresh thyme leaves (or 1/4 teaspoon dried) 
2 teaspoon fresh minced parsley 
lemon basil leaves
lemon slices 

Place chicken pieces between sheets of plastic wrap and pound with a mallet until 1/4 inch thick. Dredge each piece with salt and pepper. 

In large skillet, heat 1 tablespoon each butter and oil. When butter is melted, add as many chicken pieces as will fit without crowding and cook quickly for a minute or two on each side, or until chicken loses its pinkness inside. Remove chicken pieces to a hot platter and keep warm.

Cook rest of chicken pieces, adding more butter and oil as needed and remove to a warm platter. (May use 200 F oven.) Add wine and lemon juice to pan and cook over medium heat, stirring to blend in browned bits and juices. Boil until reduced by about half. Add cream, lemon basil, thyme, and parsley, heat until sauce thickens slightly.

Pour any juices that collected on the chicken meat platter into the skillet. Taste sauce for seasoning, adding salt and pepper if needed. Pour sauce over chicken and garnish with lemon basil leaves and lemon slices. Serve over rice or buttered noodles.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 6, 2006)

My husband loves it when I fix this.  JMediger gave me the recipe.  

Sometimes too I will cut up boneless, skinless chicken breasts into bite size pieces.  I'll heat oil in the pan with a red chili and then remove the chili and add the battered chicken and brown it and then finish cooking them in the oven and then add them to the sauce.

*SWEET & SOUR WINGS or THIGHS*

Recipe from JMediger on www.discusscooking.com
Dip in egg - then flour
Brown on each side
Place in single layer in greased baking dish

SAUCE....
3/4 Cup Sugar
1/4 Cup Pineapple Juice
1/4 Cup White Vinegar
3/4 Cup Ketchup
1 tsp Soy Sauce
1 1/2 tsp salt

Combine all in sauce pan and bring to soft boil.
Spread over chicken wings and top with crushed pineapple if you like.
Cover and bake for 40 - 45 min. @ 350. 

I usually let the chicken wings set after I dip them while I do the sauce. The batter seems to stay better when I brown them. 

Doubled, this will cover about 3 lbs of wings that have been halved (wing and "drummie" separated) so I would think the single recipe would cover your 6 thighs (about 1 lb?).


----------



## Constance (Apr 6, 2006)

Toss chicken pieces in olive oil and a package of Zesty Italian dressing mix. Do the same with potato pieces, if you wish. If you have a sweet red pepper, cut some into strips and scatter on top. Place in sprayed baking pan and roast in oven at 350 until done.
*************
Place chicken in sprayed baking dish. Add chunked potatoes and pepper strips, if you wish. Season with S&P (easy on the salt) and spread a can of Golden Mushroom soup over the top. *opt...top with thinly sliced tomato.* Cover loosely and cook in 350 oven until chicken and potatoes are tender. Remove foil last 15 minutes to crisp up.
****************


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 6, 2006)

Constance reminded me about a simple and delicious marinade.......Italian Salad Dressing....I like the Zesty Italian too. Marinate chicken breasts in it and grill. Talk about juicy and tender.

Another idea:

In a shallow dish mix together some bread crumbs, italian herbs, S & P, grated parmesan cheese. Pound out boneless, skinless chicken breasts between pieces of wax paper or plastic wrap, sprinkle on S & P. Dip the chicken in a beaten egg mixture and then coat with the bread mixture. Let this sit for a few minutes to let the coating adhere to the meat good. Heat some extra virgin olive oil in a skillet. Throw a whole piece of garlic into the oil and saute that for a little bit. Don't burn the garlic though....just stir it around for a couple minutes to infuse the oil. Remove the garlic and brown both sides of the chicken. With the meat pounded out thinly it won't take as long to cook. Remove the chicken from the pan and squeeze some fresh lemon juice over the meat. 
Personally, I'd serve it with some roasted asparagus that has been drizzled with EVOO, S & P and Fresh Lemon Juice. A spring blend prepackaged salad mix with a vinegrette dressing.


----------



## Constance (Apr 6, 2006)

I like the sound of your crumb mixture, Sizzlin. That would make a wonderful chicken sandwich on whole wheat bread, with Miracle Whip, lettuce and tomato.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 6, 2006)

make a simple paprikash ... cut up chicken pieces sauteed with sliced onions (and sliced mushrooms if you like) in butter (or evoo), seasoned with salt pepper parsley and paprika (lots of paprika)...finish with sour cream to make a sauce with pan juices, serve over noodles.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 6, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I like the sound of your crumb mixture, Sizzlin. That would make a wonderful chicken sandwich on whole wheat bread, with Miracle Whip, lettuce and tomato.


 
Oh....good idea Constance.


----------



## Quizzie (Apr 11, 2006)

Alix, that sounds so easy and so good.. Any salsa? Which do you prefer?
Will chicken breast be to dry?


----------



## Quizzie (Apr 12, 2006)

Season two chicken breast, dip into egg and milk mixture.  shake it in a bag of parmesan progresso bread crumbs. Shake off excess crumbs. Place in a buttered baking dish and bake in a preheated oven 350' for 30 minutes (till crust is a golden crispy brown)  Take a jar of your favorite spaghetti sauce, warm it up ( or make this meal with left over homemade spaghetti sauce) Put a slice of white cheese(your preference, swiss, provalone etc.) atop the chicken breast add spaghetti sauce ,Mushrooms, bellpeppers, onions, etc.
 Put back into the oven until cheese has melted.  put it on spaghetti noodles like a easy baked chicken parmessan. Don't forget the extra sauce if you put it on spaghetti noodles. Enjoy!


----------



## ~emz~ (Apr 13, 2006)

Miss. ALix, would your chicken recipe work with breast instead of thighs?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 14, 2006)

Chicken Parisienne

1 pkge. skin-on bone-in chicken breasts (usually 2-3 pieces)
1 can condensed Cream of Mushroom soup
1 can mushroom pieces
8 oz. container sour cream
dry sherry

Preheat oven to 350.  Combine soup, 3/4 soup can full of dry sherry, & mushroom pieces.  Place chicken pieces in baking dish & pour mixture over.  Bake for approx. an hour, or until chicken juices run clean when pierced close to the bone.  Remove chicken to plate & keep warm in oven.  Scrape out soup mixture & chicken juices into a saucepan, add sour cream, & heat thru gently so sour cream doesn't curdle.  Serve.

I usually serve this with white rice (to sop up all that great sauce), & plain buttered carrots.


----------



## pasco84 (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry to bump this thread, but I make chicken almost every night for my family, and it is very simple and takes no time at all.  We use the no-antibiotic free-range chicken FYI.  

I start by powdering Emeril's Bayou blast on both sides, and a little salt and pepper.  Then pan-sear in oil for a minute or two on each side.  Drain the oil and put about 1/2 to 3/4 inches of wine (white is best, but red works, if it's all you have) in your skillet and cover and simmer on low heat for ~10 minutes on each side.  It turns out to be very tender.

My favorite thing to dip chicken in has always been honey mustard, and I make my own.  I don't have measurements, but I use Emeril's Honey mustard, some mayo, and some honey.  Basically, in a bowl put a little less mustard than mayo, and pour the honey over the top, just enough to cover the other ingredients, and stir.

As sides to this we usually make homemade mashed potatoes and some asparagus, broccoli, or spinach.


----------



## philso (Apr 20, 2006)

if you don't mind doing without the stuffing, by far the easiest chicken recipe is to salt & pepper a whole bird and throw it in the oven for 1 or 1 1/2 hours or so, depending on the size of the bird.

depending on the size of both the bird and your family, you may be able to have roast chicken 2 nights and still be able to pull off enough meat for a couple of sandwiches.

pot au feu, stew, casserole or call it what you will, doing it in a pot is also quick and easy. brown some (floured ?) jointed cuts in a metal casserole or pan that can go into the oven. add some quartered onions, some unpeeled carrots cut into large pieces, mushrooms, celery in large pieces and maybe some halved or quartered potatoes. add some salt & pepper, a bay leaf, any herbs that suit your fancy and a little dry white wine. put the lid on and throw it in the oven for about an hour and a half. with a salad and a baguette, dinner's ready.

for an italian approach, (cacciatore) brown some cuts as above, along with some mushrooms. cover with some spaghetti sauce (w/ extra garlic and oregano?), put the lid on and finish in the oven as above. serve on or along side of some noodles.


----------

